# Грыжа диска L1-L2, трудно сидеть



## Марина1981 (10 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте!
В результате грыжа диска L1-L2, беспокоит,что трудно сидеть,сижу 5 минут,даже выгибать поясницу вверх при упражнении кошка больно, МРТ лежать 15 минут кое как выдержала, сейчас делаю только 4 упражнения,во время сна не переворачивают,а встаю и ложусь на другой бок.
Боли небольшие,приспособилась,но психологически тревожное,как теперь жить.В парикмахерской не выдерживаю сидеть,у стоматолога тоже не знаю как сидеть,также в такси,интимной близости тоже стала бояться,ограничиваю себя во многом. Физиолечение проходила,массаж не советуют.
Подскажите, как загрузить снимок МРТ, если он на пленке,а не на диске.


----------



## La murr (10 Ноя 2017)

@Марина1981, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Марина1981 (13 Ноя 2017)

@La murr, здравствуйте, спасибо за ответ.У меня еще бывают проблемы с заходом на сайт, извините,что не отвечала.Напишу пока сведения о себе подробнее.Меня зовут Марина,36 лет,живу в Барнауле в Алтайском крае.Сейчас жалобы трудно сидеть,лежать на спине,если это ограничить,то боль небольшая.
Началось 20 апреля,после сна утром были резкие боли в пояснице каждые 5 минут,при любой попытке двигаться, сделать шаг или помыть руки,ни сесть ни лечь не могла.После укола кеторола,приема Мидокалма боли стали реже через 10 и потом через 20 минут.
Через три дня  стала двигаться обычно.
В мае был тоже утром после сна приступ полегче,ставила уколы диклофенак, таблетки Мидокалм принимала и с тех пор залезла в корсет и не могу с ним расстаться.
В поликлинике назначали физио магнитом,смт ,лазер.В июле были спазмы в спине,подумала что после смт.В августе назначили аркоксию 90,флупиртин и Мидокалм.
До сих пор их пью и побочных эффектов боюсь и боли тоже.По УЗИ тазобедренного сустава нашли лигаментит повздошно-поясничной связки и артроз 1 степени.
Не работаю,ухаживаю за ребенком инвалидом,переживаю,что кроме меня ухаживать некому.Спортом не занималась,много лет держала ребенка на руках сидя он сидя и я сидя,насиделась слишком много.
Сейчас сажусь на 2 минуты,ем стоя привыкла,лишь бы обострений избежать.
Упражнения на растяжку раньше делала легко,но редко раз в неделю.Сейчас даже кошку вверх выгнуть спину больно,вниз нормально,делаю всего 4 упражнения.
Снимки может завтра смогу загрузить.


----------



## Марина1981 (18 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте,загрузила снимок МРТ,посмотрите, пожалуйста,вопросы основные нужно ли ограничивать сидение и Подъем тяжестей?Могут ли боли после сидения быть связаны не с грыжей, а с лордозом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

[QUOTE="Марина1981, лордоз есть у всех, а грыжа с болью не у всех.
Может ли Ваша грыжа давать боль, конечно может, но болит ли именно от нее или от суставов или мышц позвоночника, ответить сложно.
Покажите описание МРТ, необычно выглядит, хондропатия выраженная.


----------



## Марина1981 (19 Ноя 2017)

Определяются дегенеративные изменения межпозвоночных дисков с неравномерным снижением их высоты и выраженным снижением МР сигнала.
Задняя парамедианная слева грыжа диска  L1-L2 с воздействием на дуральный мешок.
Краевые костные разрастания передних и задних углов L1-S1
Дегенеративные изменения губчатого вещества L 4

Задние циркулярные протрузии L3-L4,L4-L5 до 3 мм с воздействием на дуральный мешок
Ширина позвоночного канала в поясничном отделе 17 мм.

А что такое хондропатия?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

Если судить по снимку - боли из-за грыжи верхней.


----------



## Марина1981 (19 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, верхняя не может влиять на сидение? Нужно ограничить сидение до минимума? А подъем тяжестей?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

Как раз-то она и влияет на сидение (имхо), все, что вызывает боль, надо минимизировать, одновременно лечить, чтобы это перестало мешать жить.
Много сделано, но эффективность не высокая, значит надо повторить и искать новый способы.
Важно и как Вы все делаете повседневно от сидите до лежите, есть такая тема на форуме про правильное поведение.
Нашли?


----------



## Марина1981 (19 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответы,да про правильное поведение читала.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

Лфк делаете?


----------



## Марина1981 (19 Ноя 2017)

Мало, всего 4 упражнения для поясничного отдела и для шейного грудного 4.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

ЛФК бывает лечебное, восстановительное и тренировочное,
Делать пока надо лечебное, все упражнения, то которые с болью, до боли чуть на боль, но не через боль.
Корсет при нагрузках.
Правильная посадка.
Лечение.


----------



## Марина1981 (19 Ноя 2017)

Лечебное это для подострого периода?
Корсет ношу почти постоянно, потому что часто держу ребенка на руках.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

Сперва острого и если выдерживаете недельку, то и подострого и так далее.


----------

